# Mk4 Golf: interior lights stopper working



## ScottyP (Feb 9, 2005)

.. On top of that, the windows no longer work AND the remote no longer locks/unlocks the car. I'm sure it's a fise issue, but I have no idea which fuse(s) it would be .. Please help.


----------



## ScottyP (Feb 9, 2005)

Pls excuse the spelling.. iphone


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

Maybe the icon with the sun rising from the ceiling?

Print this out and put a copy inside your fusebox door.


----------



## ScottyP (Feb 9, 2005)

Apparently I need a new 'comfort control module'.


----------

